# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  استفاده از Canvas یا GameCanvas !؟

## A.S.Roma

با سلام ... .

برنامه نمایش ساده نقشه را نوشتم و از GameCanvas استفاده کردم و به خوبی کار می کند . 
MIDP2.0 و CISC1.0
اما مشکلی که وجود داره اینه که روی بعضی از گوشی ها بویژه گوشی های سامسونگ اصلا" اجرا نمیشه !
گفتم شاید مشکل از GameCanvas است . برنامه را دارم روی Canvas می نویسم منتهی به یه مشکل برحوردم . 
در GameCanvas در ایونت Run مرتبا" یک کلید می خوندم و نقشه رو روی صفحه نشان می دادم . اما اینجا از ایونت onKeyPressed استفاده کردم و مشکلش اینه که وقتی کی پد رو میدم راست فقط یکبار ایونت اجرا میشه و نقشه تنها یک Step میره راست !

می خواستم ببینم من دارم اشتباه کاری رو انجا می دم یا اصولا" با Canvas نمیشه چنین کاری کرد. 
اصولا" نقشه را روی چجوری می نویسن !؟ Canvas یا GameCanvas یا ... .

ممنون .

----------


## om123456789987654321

با سلام,
شما اشتباه پیش نرفتی . اگه میخوای مراحلت تا زمانی که کلیدی رو فشار میدی ادامه پیدا کنه باید از متد keyRepeated(int keyCode){} استفاده کنی .تو اینترنتم براش مثال فراوونه.
نوشتن نقشه هم کاری نداره.معمولا" تو سه سطح نقشه رو ارائه میدن. سطح اول که یک تصویر کوچیک از نقشه هست . سطح دوم تصویر بزرگتری نمایش داده میشه که البته به خاطر حجم زیاد تصویر اونو به اندازه های کوچیکتر مثلا" 128*128 برش میزنن و بسته به اندازه صفحه این تصاویر کنار هم قرار میگیره(مثلا" در یک گوشی با صفحه کوچکتر تعداد تصاویر کمتری لود میشه ولی در گوشی با صفحه بزرگتر تصاویر بیشتری نمایش داده میشه ).به هر حال همه چیز به انعطاف پذیری کدت برای اندازه صفحه های مختلف بستگی داره.سطح سوم هم دقیقا" مثل سطح دوم پیاده سازی میشه اما تصویر بزرگتر و با کیفیت بیشتری داره.
برای مثال میتونم نرم افزار رهیاب تهران به شما معرفی کنم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## A.S.Roma

لطف بزرگی به من کردید !
Event ی که معرفی کردید رو IDE برام نوشته بود اما من توجه بهش نمی کردم .

----------

